# Welches Notebook ?



## Ayibogan52 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor bald ein Notebook zu kaufen.
Ich weis jedoch nicht welches gut für mich wär.
Maximal 600€

Soll für --->

Mobil und Stationär
Für aktuelle Games
Multimedia anwendungen

verwendet werden.

Verwende zurzeit auf meinem Pc 250gb (Spiele,Bilder,...)
Bildschirm sollte auf jeden fall größer als 15 zoll sein
sollte eine Webcam haben.
Ich werde eine Maus aufjedenfall anschließen
sollte also min. 3 usb ports haben.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da was finden.

M.f.G.
Ayibogan52


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

Da fällt mir wieder einmal nur meine Notebook ein
Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann damit aktuelle Spiele spielen.

Da wären: 
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Fallout 3
Empire Total war

Die Grafikleistung ist für das Geld außerordentlich.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2010)

Ich würde dir dieses hier empfehlen:

Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T1 (PSLSAE-00P00WGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Anmerkung dazu: die Mobility Radeon HD 5165 ist eine unbenannte und geringfügig höher getaktete M HD 4650

Das Notebook besitzt auch einen Core i3 CPU, der deutlich schneller als ein Core 2 Duo sein sollte; auf niedrigen Einstellungen sind Spiele eher CPU limitiert, daher sollte man im low end Bereich, wenn es vorrangig darum geht, dass die Spiele überhaupt laufen und nicht wie gut sie laufen eher auf den CPU als auf die GraKa achten


----------



## Ayibogan52 (15. August 2010)

danke nochmal für die Antworten.
wir wärs denn mit der HP G62-130EG ?
ich hatte bis jett schon immer einen Desktop-PC. Das wird also mein erstes Notebook.
Hatte eigentlich vor ein Pc zu kaufen nur wurde mir empfohlen ein notebook zu kaufen.
Mobil....
ich mach mir nur sorgen für games ob die laufen werden.
was meint ihr Desktop-PC oder Notebook? Kommt ja etwas auch auf mich an.

Und: Kann man die Hardware eines Notebook umtauschen also ne Graka etc.?


----------



## Portvv (15. August 2010)

das mit dem notebook oder destkop pc solltest du lieber für dich selbst entscheiden. im bereich bis 1000€ im notebook segment kannst du nicht erwarten das du die gleichen grafikmodi wie mit nem 1000€ destkop pc fahren kannst, das heisst full hd wird bei den meisten titeln nichts(wird ehe meist vom lcd tft bergrenzt) oder auch aa und af kann man eher selten nutzen. wenn dir der faktor mobil wichtig ist dann führt kein weg am notebook vorbei, sollte es jedoch sekundär sein dann kauf dir lieber nen desktop pc. also ich kann mit meinen NB spiele wie gta4 episodes from liberty city oder anno 1404 oder auch risen in hohen details in einer auflösung von 1280x768 flüssig spielen was mir vollkommen ausreicht


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich vor ein Pc zu kaufen nur wurde mir empfohlen ein notebook zu kaufen.
> Mobil....


 WER hat das gesagt, und was meint er mit "mobil", bzw. weißt Du, dass das "mobil sein" für Dich ebenso wichtig ist, wir es für den Tipp-Geber zu sein scheint...? 





> ich mach mir nur sorgen für games ob die laufen werden.
> was meint ihr Desktop-PC oder Notebook? Kommt ja etwas auch auf mich an.


 Die Graka im HO ist nicht gut, da ist die in dem schon genannten Samsung Satin doppelt so stark. Natürlich würden ein paar ältere games trotzdem laufen, aber siehe hier: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430

Die im Samsung, eine 4650, wäre deutlich besser, aber auch die kommt bei aktuellen Games schon strak an ihre Grenzen, viel mehr als low-Details ist da oft nicht mehr drin, siehe hier: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4650.13870.0.html 

Ne bessere bis 600€ gibt es aber eh nicht, und auch bis ca. 700-800€ wird es nicht sooo viel besser, zB ne AMD 5650: http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650.23694.0.html

Mit dem gleichen Geld wie für ein 600€-Notebook kriegst Du selbstverständlich einen viel besseren PC, den Du zudem auch viel leichter mal nachrüsten kannst. Ein 600€ dürfte gut doppelt so stark sein ein 600€-Notebook. Ein Notebook, das so gut wäre wie ein 600€-PC, würde wiederum sicher mind. um die 1200€, eher um die 1500€ kosten. 

Da musst DU halt wissen: ist es Dir SO wichtig, dass Du auch mal bei nem Freund oder auf dem Sofa rumlümmlend  spielen kannst, dass Du in Kauf nimmst, dass nur etwas ältere Spiele gut laufen? Dann nimm ein Notebook. Ansonsten nimm lieber einen PC bzw. rüste den alten auf. 




> Und: Kann man die Hardware eines Notebook umtauschen also ne Graka etc.?


 in Einzelfällen ja, aber die Karten sind teuer, es kann Probleme geben mit der Kompatibilität und Kühlung...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (16. August 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

also als Pc wollte ich mir eigentlich das hier zusammen basteln:

Mainboard:                            Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
GA-770TA-UD3 (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Produkte - Mainboard - Spezifikationen 

Prozessor:                              Amd Athlon II X4 630
AMD Athlon? II Prozessoren

Grafikkarte:                           Ati Sapphire Readon HD 5670
SAPPHIRE- HOME

Arbeitsspeicher:                 G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH  2x2Gb
G.SKILL-Products

Netzteil:                                 Be quiet Pure Power L7 350W
Produkt Netzteil Template - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power

oder doch eher das (notebook):

PROZESSOR 	        INTEL i3-350M 
ARBEITSSPEICHER	3.072 MB 1333 MHz Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM
FESTPLATTE	        320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
GRAFIKKARTE	        ATI Radeon HD5470m Grafikkarte 1 GB

Ich finde ein notebook optisch viel schöner (kein Kabelsalat...)
ich bin halt ein Gelegenheitsspieler.
Also 2009-2010.. Games sollten schon mit drin sein
Sonnst surfe ich im i-net.

Bin ca.3h maximal am Pc.
Sollte also Ein Multimedia/Spiele Pc sein
kein high end wo ich alle spiele in höchster stufe spielen könnte.

Ach ja wie findet ihr die selbst konfrigierte notebooks von Dell emfehlenswert?

...


----------



## Superwip (16. August 2010)

Ich würde den PC nehmen aber noch ~35€ mehr drauflegen und eine HD 5770 einbauen; dann bist du von der Spieleleistung her etwa auf Augenhöhe mit den besten high-end Notebooks...


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> also als Pc wollte ich mir eigentlich das hier zusammen basteln:
> 
> ...


 Du hast da jetzt nur Herstellerseiten verlinkt - was sollen Dich die Teile denn kosten? Für wenig mehr kriegst Du wie schon gesagt wurde auch eine AMD 5770, die ist nochmal deutlich besser. Da wäre erst ein Notebook für ca. 1300-1400€ grad mal an der gleichen leistung dran.





> oder doch eher das (notebook):
> 
> PROZESSOR      INTEL i3-350M
> ARBEITSSPEICHER    3.072 MB 1333 MHz Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM
> ...


 Das reicht halt für aktuellere Spiele so gut wie gar nicht mehr, siehe auch hier: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470viele laufen selbst bei low nur mit 30FPS im SCHNITT, also auch mal unter 30FPS, das ist nicht grad angenehm...  Ein PC mit einer AMD 5770 wäre bestimmt 5-6 mal so schnell für Games, auch der von Dir genannte PC wäre schon 3-4 mal besser.

Was soll das genannte Notebook denn kosten?


Dell: hängt vom Modell ab, kann sich lohnen. Kann aber auch überteuert sein.


----------



## Portvv (17. August 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> oder doch eher das (notebook):
> PROZESSOR      INTEL i3-350M
> ARBEITSSPEICHER    3.072 MB 1333 MHz Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM
> FESTPLATTE     320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
> GRAFIKKARTE     ATI Radeon HD5470m Grafikkarte 1 GB...


 

wieviel soll denn das notebook kosten? mehr als 500€ wuerde ich dafür nicht ausgeben. zumal die grafikkarte wirklich nicht zum spielen geeignet ist, es sollte schon eine 5650 sein, mit dem i3 könnte man sich anfreunden , der wird genügend power für aktuelle games haben, aller dings ist der ram auch kanpp bemessen, wuerde da er zu 4gb greifen


----------



## Ayibogan52 (17. August 2010)

hallo

ch bin es noch mal.

nun ich hab mich mal schlauer gemacht.
und habe diese notebooks gefunden was meint ihr?
welches findet ihr gut jetzt max. 800€.

Hp Pavillion: dv6-3011sg
dv6-2120sg
dv7-4010sg
dv7-4051sg
dv7-3125sg

Acer: 7745G

Dell: Studio 17

??

komme sehr durcheinander
mal 17 zoll 15 zoll
500gb 320gb
i5 i3 Phenom II Turion
Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2010)

Also, von den Hps würd ich nur die mit einer AMD 5650 nehmen, hab Dir zu der Karte ja Benchmarks verlinkt. Wenn es kleiner sein soll, dann das dv6-3011sg, wenn es größer sein soll, dann dann das dv7-4051sg

Vom Acer 7745G gibt es nen Haufen, aber schon das hier Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks (LX.PUP02.132) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  wäre für Spiele besser als die HP, die Graka ist einfach besser als eine 5650. und das hier wäre quasi das gleiche mit ner größeren HDD und Blu Ray: Acer Aspire 7745G-434G50BN (LX.PUP02.084) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Studio 17: da gibt es ja auch viel Auswahl, kann man nicht pauschal sagen


----------



## Ayibogan52 (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

optisch gefällt mir die hp weil es einfach elegant und robust ausieht.
fast wie ein macbook stimmts?
Acer ist der bessere in der Hardware sache. 
BluRay brauche ich eigentlich nicht.
Von der Festplatte besteze ich eigentlich zurzeit 160gb.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2010)

Dann kannste das HP nehmen. Keine Ahnung, wie gut das in Natura dann aussieht. Teurer als ein gleichguter PC ist das natürlich immer noch


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. August 2010)

eine letzte frage war gestern mal im elektronikshop und habmir den unterschied zwischen 15 und 17 zoll angesehen 17 ist meines erachtens besser.
Welches system wär besser fürs Spielen?
Acer 7745g ohne BluRay oder
mein zusammengesetztes system mit athlon x4 ....


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

welches zusammengesetze System? ^^

So oder so: ein gleichteurer PC ist auf jeden Fall viel stärker.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. August 2010)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Prozessor: Amd Athlon II X4 630
Grafikkarte: Ati Sapphire Readon HD 5670
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH 2x2Gb
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L7 350W


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

Und *der *PC soll auch 800€ kosten? ^^  Das wäre eindeutig zu viel, da riegst Du was viel viel besseres für den Preis. Da wäre dann der 800€ Acer mit der 5850 auch nicht wirklich schwächer.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. August 2010)

nein,

der desktop pc kostet ca 500€


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

o.k., wenn Du da ein bisschen drauflegst und eine AMD 5770 nimmst, wär der PC halt besser als ein notebook mit ner mobilen 5850. Musst halt wissen, was Dir wichtiger ist: power oder mobilität


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. August 2010)

also heißt das, dass zurzeit ohne einer 5770 das notebook beser wär?
habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, hier hast Du zwei Tests der AMD 5670: Radeon HD 5670 - DirectX 11 ab 80 Euro : 3DMark Vantage - Review Hartware.net  und Test: ATi Radeon HD 5670 (Seite 5) - 14.01.2010 - ComputerBase

bei 3DMark Vantage zB ist die besser als die monile AMD 5850: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850


----------



## Ayibogan52 (26. August 2010)

Danke nochmal für alle antworten.

Das Thema ist fertig und meine Frage ist beantwortet.


----------



## Wendigo (26. August 2010)

Für was hast du dich denn nun entschieden?

Habe mal was ausprobiert. Kann mit meinem Laptop sogar Mafia 2 spielen. Also die Demo. Sieht ganz ok aus und läuft auch recht flüssig.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (27. August 2010)

hmm der "Gamer" bin ich nicht nur gelegentlich.
Und ein Notebook werde ich dringend im späterem Berufsleben brauchen.

Deshalb-->Notebook
Ach ja @Wendiyo
was war noch mal dein Notebook?


----------



## Wendigo (28. August 2010)

Ich habe dieses hier

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Spieler22 (28. August 2010)

Aber mehr als low geht da nicht oder??


----------



## Wendigo (29. August 2010)

Ja und bei ca 30 fps.


----------

